# Go 7 chart ?



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I just installed a new go 7. When I go into charts from the main menu it shows a boat in Oregon with a question mark on it. How do I get it to find my location? I tried hitting the MOB feature but it’s saying vessel position not available.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Hardluk81 said:


> I just installed a new go 7. When I go into charts from the main menu it shows a boat in Oregon with a question mark on it. How do I get it to find my location? I tried hitting the MOB feature but it’s saying vessel position not available.


Maybe you accidentally ended up in Oregon


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

LOL, I’ve been setting up/playing with this thing for 2hrs. I’ve got a headache from scrolling through menus for so long and getting frustrated. I just found satellite configuration in a menu and that did it. Now it’s time to hook the boat up before the weather turns to crap.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh, it’s Memorial Day wknd...... maybe not.


----------

